# Please post pictures of your cons...



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi,
I'm setting up a Convict tank, and would like to see the fish other people have.  
Please post pictures!
Thanks! :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

Here's one of my pairs.


----------



## Shifty (Jan 18, 2009)

Here's my breeder female (or at least hoping she fills the job position)...










This was going to be my male until I figured out he was a hybrid...


----------



## giffler (Jun 28, 2006)

here are a couple of very average shots of my lovely convicts, the red in the second pic of the male is just from the flash


----------



## bernie comeau (Feb 19, 2007)

These are my aquarium strain convicts. Apoximately 6", 2 year old male "golden" con:



















Threatening with male BB:










Aproximately 6", 2 year old striped male con:



















4"+, 3 yr. old+ petsmart female con:










A couple short videos showing disputes between striped con pair and BB pair. Video shows one of 2, 4"+, 1 1/2 year old female cons:

http://s192.photobucket.com/albums/z116/Bern-C/?action=view&current=nov222008125gal019.flv

http://s192.photobucket.com/albums/z116/Bern-C/?action=view&current=nov2920082016.flv


----------



## straitjacketstar (Mar 8, 2004)

40gl Con Tank









The residing pair




































My marbles



























Some I no longer have




































Love cons!!! :thumb:


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

And here's my 2" PetSmart Con










....Bill


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

Your fish are Amazing!!!!!!!
I've never seen such beautiful cons!


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

MonteSS,
I've never seen such an amazing con, from petsmart!


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

Here's my old petsmart con. Fortunately died during shipping to another member.


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Ya Manooah, I guess I got lucky. She has alot of blue in her.

Crispys' is even nicer tho! Stunning.

.....Bill


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

my pair...


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

Any more pictures?
I'm itching to get my tank...


----------



## oshp132 (Aug 10, 2006)

Very nice.....I love the jumbo cons. Jon (Thefishguy) has a real nice 6"+ male con.....I'd love to add it to my 135.
MIKE


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

My 1 inch female in breeding dress (notice eggs in the top of the pot.)


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

Beautiful fish josmoloco! For such a young fish!


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

Any more pictures? :-? 
Some videos would be great too. :thumb: :thumb:


----------

